# Rollei or Maco lith developer



## Bill LaMorris (Jun 27, 2008)

Has anyone used the Rollei { it used to be the Maco } lith developer. I picked up a kit from freestyle and the insructions are obviously translated directly from German, or some other language. They are very incomplete. I am presuming that it is used in the same way as the fotospeed lith developer. { equal parts of A and B. diluted about 15 to 1. I would appreciate any feed back from someone that has experience with this product, and tips on use or things to watch for. Thanks Bill


----------



## compur (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you tried calling Freestyle's 800 number?  It's on their web site.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you checked APUG? I swear I've seen at least one thread about it.


----------

